

REST Tutorial - amrithk

Hi, 
I have started using Amazon S3 for a web application I have been developing. I recently discovered a PHP class (s3.class.php) that helps store, retrieve and delete files on S3.<p>However, the class does not work well in a few cases. Therefore I thought I'll learn REST so that I can create my own PHP class for interacting with S3 servers.<p>Does anyone know of a good introduction/tutorial for REST with php examples? I found a good tutorial but it was based on Ruby. 
Thanks
======
ubudesign
may I make a diffrent suggestion. instead of S3 why not use something better.
I don't know much about s3 but there is a much better standard of webdav. we
among some other implementors have developed the server side. for client side
there are many options too and if you want to do it in php this would be good
class <http://freshmeat.net/projects/class_webdav_client/>

------
noodle
hm. restful is a way of doing things, not really something that you can read a
tutorial on how to do step-by-step.

rails tutorials are tutorial form because you're implementing rest through a
predefined framework.

the wikipedia article on it has good info:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restful>

